# Always feeling dizzy



## solantis (17/2/20)

I've checked my cholesterol last year and it was fine but would vaping have a negative impact on someone who has cholesterol or peripheral artery disease? 

If i vape the entire day then I usually only feel light headed in the morning but if I space my vaping out and only vape every 3 hours or so then I almost always feel light headed.

Does anyone know if this is just a normal nicotine reaction and even after three years of vaping I still get it or could it be due to some artery issues?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Hard topic. I can't give medical advice but I vape when I get up or as soon as I wake up. I had some issues (reactions) but since have migrated to VG max juice DIY with commercial juice now and then.
Best bet is to call others that had reactions but, this still doesn't mean it's an answer to your question.
@vicTor you are the only one I can recall right now so maybe you can tag someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/20)

solantis said:


> I've checked my cholesterol last year and it was fine but would vaping have a negative impact on someone who has cholesterol or peripheral artery disease?
> 
> If i vape the entire day then I usually only feel light headed in the morning but if I space my vaping out and only vape every 3 hours or so then I almost always feel light headed.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is just a normal nicotine reaction and even after three years of vaping I still get it or could it be due to some artery issues?



Hard to say @solantis 
You may be sensitive to the nicotine

I would say try stop vaping or maybe vape zero Nic for a few days and see if the issues persist. Then you will know if it’s that.

Listen to your body

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## solantis (17/2/20)

When it comes to cholesterol or artery diseases and smoking what creates the risk factor? Is it the nicotine, the tar or inhaling the smoke?


----------



## Adephi (17/2/20)

It would be advisable to go see a gp for a checkup. Especially bring blood pressure into the picture.

If you feel tired more than usual together with dizziness it could be low Vit B12 or Iron. 

But a doctor can give a much better diagnosis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

@Grand Guru . Maybe you could help with a few questions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Adephi said:


> It would be advisable to go see a gp for a checkup. Especially bring blood pressure into the picture.
> 
> If you feel tired more than usual together with dizziness it could be low Vit B12 or Iron.
> 
> But a doctor can give a much better diagnosis.


Agree with you a GP or a specialist in that field might have the answers. Self diagnosis might lead to other complications.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bretton (17/2/20)

Are you vaping nicotine freebase or salts?

Reason I ask is that I had hectic diziness when I used salts and since switching back to freebase it hasn't happened

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/20)

solantis said:


> When it comes to cholesterol or artery diseases and smoking what creates the risk factor? Is it the nicotine, the tar or inhaling the smoke?



I don’t know for sure but the artery issues related with smoking I don’t think has to do with the nicotine. 
I think it has more to do with the tar and other toxins

But dizziness and light headed-ness are the same side effects of nicotine
What strength Nic are you vaping @solantis ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/2/20)

solantis said:


> I've checked my cholesterol last year and it was fine but would vaping have a negative impact on someone who has cholesterol or peripheral artery disease?
> 
> If i vape the entire day then I usually only feel light headed in the morning but if I space my vaping out and only vape every 3 hours or so then I almost always feel light headed.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is just a normal nicotine reaction and even after three years of vaping I still get it or could it be due to some artery issues?


If I understand well the more you vape the better you feel and when you cut down by spacing the vape sessions you feel dizzy most of the time. The nicotine is probably through its stimulant effect making you feel better by masking the symptoms of the real cause for your dizziness and which needs to be investigated by a professional.
Nicotine does not increase your cholesterol levels but it acts on the cardiovascular system by putting under constant stress which has an adverse effect on your blood vessels, so yes it may explain your symptoms if the more you vape the worse you feel but in your case it’s the other way round from what you say.
Go see a doctor my friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/2/20)

solantis said:


> I've checked my cholesterol last year and it was fine but would vaping have a negative impact on someone who has cholesterol or peripheral artery disease?
> 
> If i vape the entire day then I usually only feel light headed in the morning but if I space my vaping out and only vape every 3 hours or so then I almost always feel light headed.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is just a normal nicotine reaction and even after three years of vaping I still get it or could it be due to some artery issues?


How much water do you drink per day? Vapers need to stay hydrated. Just my 2mg. I chain vape twisp cues every 30 mins, Thats 18mg pods I think and dont get light headed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape (18/2/20)

GP first bud and then possibly look at 0mg nic and change your ADV and see how that goes. Sensitive to nic or possibly a reaction you could be getting from a concentrate that is the juice you are regularly using.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## solantis (18/2/20)

BTW. Salt nic 25mg makes me spin I need to sit down. That's if I vape it a spaces in between. If I do it all day then the sensation wears off.
Im currently vaping 5mg 70/30 and like I say if I vape the whole day a couple of pulls every 30 minutes then I only feel the sensation when I start the day.

Will speak to my GP and get back to ya'll! Thanks for the input

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Nicotine babbelas.
I have had that feeling too. Do you still smoke?
And what brand of juice or nicotine do you use if you diy?


solantis said:


> BTW. Salt nic 25mg makes me spin I need to sit down. That's if I vape it a spaces in between. If I do it all day then the sensation wears off.
> Im currently vaping 5mg 70/30 and like I say if I vape the whole day a couple of pulls every 30 minutes then I only feel the sensation when I start the day.
> 
> Will speak to my GP and get back to ya'll! Thanks for the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (18/2/20)

Extracts from Impella.com

Nicotine causes your blood vessels to constrict or narrow, which limits the amount of blood that flows to your organs. Over time, the constant constriction results in blood vessels that are stiff and less elastic. Constricted blood vessels decrease the amount of oxygen and nutrients your cells receive. To meet the need for more oxygen, your heart rate may increase.

An increased heart rate, an enlarged heart and stiffer and less elastic blood vessels make it harder to pump blood and provide the body with the needed oxygen and nutrients. These changes in the structure and function of your blood vessels and heart increase your risk of high blood pressure and cardiovascular disease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Stranger said:


> Extracts from Impella.com
> 
> Nicotine causes your blood vessels to constrict or narrow, which limits the amount of blood that flows to your organs. Over time, the constant constriction results in blood vessels that are stiff and less elastic. Constricted blood vessels decrease the amount of oxygen and nutrients your cells receive. To meet the need for more oxygen, your heart rate may increase.
> 
> An increased heart rate, an enlarged heart and stiffer and less elastic blood vessels make it harder to pump blood and provide the body with the needed oxygen and nutrients. These changes in the structure and function of your blood vessels and heart increase your risk of high blood pressure and cardiovascular disease.


I'm not going to diagnose you but I can tell you from my experience.
That sounds like a nicotine babbelas. You feel better when the NIC runs through and constrict your blood vessels because like with different sized hoses or straws the thinner the tube the faster liquid gets to the other side.
Same as when the NIC constricts your blood vessels the blood flows through your body faster.whether it has nutrients or oxygen in it or not. And this makes you feel better.
Point is I don't know this impella extracts so can't comment. Either this stuff don't work for you or your vaping to high a nic. content.
Vape lower NIC and get a setup for MTL and
Change/try another juice and go see a GP. Or go lower than the 5mg on NIC and still go see a GP. You still need to be assessed by a pro in the field.
If it's a natural extract then tobacco has this effect on people and not just the nicotine and one of the reasons I quit stinkies.


Is it this your vaping.


----------



## Stranger (18/2/20)

I am no Dr so please take what I say as anecdotal. My Doc always told me to stop smoking. One day he had to take bloods and straight away told me I had sticky blood. Explain please I asked. He said my blood was thick due to the enlarged red blood cells. These cells carry oxygen and nutrients to all parts of the body. Due to me smoking I had a high content of nicotine in the cells. This in turn led to the cells enlarging in order to accommodate the oxygen required to be carried. 

He asked me if I ever got dizzy. Yes I said, if I really drag on that second stinkie of the morning with my coffee, you know, the one I lit from the first one.

The Doc would just shake his head muttering under his breath about nicotine and caffeine overdose.

Today, when I have medical exams and bloods need to be taken I always ask if I have sticky blood. I am on Ecotrin for high BP so this thins it down. You can get a test for nicotine levels if you really want to to know how much is in your system.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Stranger said:


> I am no Dr so please take what I say as anecdotal. My Doc always told me to stop smoking. One day he had to take bloods and straight away told me I had sticky blood. Explain please I asked. He said my blood was thick due to the enlarged red blood cells. These cells carry oxygen and nutrients to all parts of the body. Due to me smoking I had a high content of nicotine in the cells. This in turn led to the cells enlarging in order to accommodate the oxygen required to be carried.
> 
> He asked me if I ever got dizzy. Yes I said, if I really drag on that second stinkie of the morning with my coffee, you know, the one I lit from the first one.
> 
> ...


Change your juice to lower NIC. Or a non extract but do go back to the GP. 
Tobacco itself is not good even if not combusted. People have chewed it,ate it, snuffed it etc. And it all lead to complications.
the best advice I can give GP or specialist for the win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/20)

Go see your GP @Stranger , don’t let this develop into something more serious than what it is already, the time is now!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (19/2/20)

Thanks for the comments guys, but you missed the part where I have not had a stinkie for over 8 years now. I quit in 2012.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, but you missed the part where I have not had a stinkie for over 8 years now. I quit in 2012.


Apologies for the mixup @Stranger , the message to see a Dr immediately is actually for @solantis experiencing the dizzy spells. And congratulations on being smoke free for 8 years, definitely an achievement! I’m blaming it being after my bedtime when I responded

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (19/2/20)

No worries mate. Just throwing some anecdotal experiences out there. I agree, symptoms like this should be looked at by a professional

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Apologies I thought you answered me on the question what juice do you vape.
So I naturally assumed you have symptoms of the same nature aswell
@Stranger .
If I had these symptoms I'd try and move from extracts because it's not just nicotine in there,but the plant extracted and re-materialised in liquid form.


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Hard topic. I can't give medical advice but I vape when I get up or as soon as I wake up. I had some issues (reactions) but since have migrated to VG max juice DIY with commercial juice now and then.
> Best bet is to call others that had reactions but, this still doesn't mean it's an answer to your question.
> @vicTor you are the only one I can recall right now so maybe you can tag someone.


He will probably tag @Crafted Coils lol, so sorry @vicTor i couldn't resist. No idea about this one did you smoke before you started vaping @solantis and if so did you get the same symptoms? Could be a PG reaction but like @Resistance you wouldn't want me to be your doctor! If you have serious concerns i can only suggest getting a proper medical opinion!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Silver said:


> I don’t know for sure but the artery issues related with smoking I don’t think has to do with the nicotine.
> I think it has more to do with the tar and other toxins
> 
> But dizziness and light headed-ness are the same side effects of nicotine
> What strength Nic are you vaping @solantis ?


Yes agree, everything i have read up suggests Nicotine is the highly addictive drug we become addicted to but in itself is relatively harmless it's all the other crap that's in cigarettes that do the harm which is why vaping is such a great, much safer alternative!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, but you missed the part where I have not had a stinkie for over 8 years now. I quit in 2012.


That's the same for me been stinkie free for just over 8 years apart from when i fart!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------

